# Billy Mays Dead



## Departure Song (Jun 28, 2009)

Why are so many cool celebrities dying? Ugh. And at 50, too.

http://www.baynews9.com/content/36/2009/6/28/490127.html?title=TV+pitchman+Billy+Mays+has+died


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 28, 2009)

Aw come on. This is the worst week.

Who's next?


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 28, 2009)

Celebrities die in threes.


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 28, 2009)

But there have been four. :(


----------



## mehwmew (Jun 28, 2009)

Must be two more? *crys*


----------



## Flareth (Jun 28, 2009)

What? How can this be possible? I don't know what to say. Four deaths?

Aaargh...I don't know what to do now? I'm serious in shock and saddened.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Jun 28, 2009)

Fuck this week.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 28, 2009)

Rwr4539 said:


> Fuck this week.


This. ;^;


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jun 28, 2009)

He was my favorite guy on TV...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tyct9l-fD8


----------



## Zuu (Jun 28, 2009)

Wait, are you fucking kidding me? Wasn't he starring in some tv show, too, as of late?


----------



## Diz (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, _Pitchmen,_ on Discovery.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 28, 2009)

_What?!_ This week sucks.. :sad:


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jun 28, 2009)

Out of all people... D:

Y'know, I'm gonna miss the infomercials, the guy was great D':


----------



## RandyPanda (Jun 28, 2009)

Today, we lost a true American Hero.


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 28, 2009)

b-b-billy m-mays... no...

whyyyyyy


----------



## Flareth (Jun 28, 2009)

CNN has the news up.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/SHOWBIZ/TV/06/28/mays.death/index.html?eref=rss_topstories

Apparently he had a hard landing on an airplane yesterday. That may be the cause...


----------



## Aobaru (Jun 28, 2009)

Holy crap! He was just on Conan last week! ;__;


----------



## Pook (Jun 28, 2009)

2009 what a shit year


----------



## spaekle (Jun 28, 2009)

Fuck, what the hell?

I was seriously expecting/hoping this to be a joke or a parody or something. :( 

_Billy Mays_ can't die!


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 28, 2009)

Actually, today's Sunday so it's a new week.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jun 28, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Actually, today's Sunday so it's a new week.


Not to us Americans!

Also
Michael Jackson
Farrah Fawcett
Sky Saxon
Ed McMahon
Billy Mays

Gosh, who's next? :x


----------



## FerrousLucario (Jun 28, 2009)

fffffffff ):

Too many deaaaths.


----------



## Alexi (Jun 28, 2009)

This surprised me too.

Seriosuly, maybe there's someone out there systematically taking out every weird celebrity.


----------



## Diz (Jun 28, 2009)

They weren't all weird...
A buck says Patrick Swayze is next


----------



## Flareth (Jun 28, 2009)

Apparently, Billy Mays also said he wasn't feeling well that night. Whether that is related to his death or the hard landing plane is unknown.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jun 28, 2009)

Someone needs their death note privileges revoked. :/


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 28, 2009)

This image is bad in taste but relevent to the discussion.

I found it on another forum. I feel like stabbing myself for laughing at it, but anyways....

WHY?!!?!? God must be fucking around with us this year. Please don't let Vince be next, please don't let him be next....


----------



## OrngSumb (Jun 28, 2009)

David Carradine (I think is right) died too. He stared in Kung Fu in the early days


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 28, 2009)

What the hell.
TV ads won't be the same


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 29, 2009)

i'll always miss his... screaming in my ear during commercials.



superyoshi888 said:


> This image is bad in taste but relevent to the discussion.


ahahahaha wtf i died laughing

and now i feel really bad about that...


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 29, 2009)

... said:


> Not to us Americans!
> 
> Also
> Michael Jackson
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunday 



> Sunday is considered the *first day of the week* in some countries, including the *United States* and Japan, although today many countries such as the United Kingdom regard Sunday as the seventh day, at least in the working week and the civil week.


derp derp


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jun 29, 2009)

i was not expecting this. :c i never once bought a product he plugged.


----------



## Erif (Jun 29, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, BILLY MAYYYYYYSSSSS!

D: Sad face/ We all need to watch Pitchmen this Wednsday to honor Billy. :/


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 29, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunday
> 
> derp derp





Tailsy said:


> Actually, today's Sunday so it's a new week.





> Sunday is considered the first day of the week in some countries, including the United States and Japan, although today many countries such as the *United Kingdom* regard Sunday as the *seventh day*, at least in the working week and the civil week.


?


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 29, 2009)

I've only seen Sunday put last in religious bits around here.


----------



## nastypass (Jun 29, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> This image is bad in taste but relevent to the discussion.


dude seriously at least give the guy a week before posting shit like this

in other news: fuck this week? how about this _month_


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 29, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> ?


I don't.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jun 29, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOO you will be missed billy. May you pitch in heaven T_T


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 29, 2009)

Walker said:


> dude seriously at least give the guy a week before posting shit like this
> 
> in other news: fuck this week? how about this _month_


I didn't make the shit?

Hell, if you want I can post a joke about Jackson I heard after his death.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 29, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> I didn't make the shit?
> 
> Hell, if you want I can post a joke about Jackson I heard after his death.


He didn't say make, he said post.
And yeah we all know MJ jokes but it's kind of shitty to make them like three days after his death.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 29, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> He didn't say make, he said post.
> And yeah we all know MJ jokes but it's kind of shitty to make them like three days after his death.


Well sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 29, 2009)

I sense a distinct sor-reeeee tone there...!


----------



## Departure Song (Jun 29, 2009)

You mean like "What's black and white and six feet under?"


----------



## Diz (Jun 29, 2009)

C'mon guys. Lets not have a coffin side brawl here.


----------



## Astral (Jun 29, 2009)

Damn. >:

..we don't need anyone else to die, kthnxbai. :/


----------



## Momoharu (Jun 29, 2009)

Last week sucked.  The King of Pop AND THE OXI CLEAN GUY WHAT IS THIS BULLSHIT.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 29, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> I don't.


Okay... and so everyone in the United States doesn't have to think it's the first day. What's your argument, exactly? o_O


----------



## Alexi (Jun 29, 2009)

Dude, he's dead, but what's wrong with having a laugh about it?


----------



## Zuu (Jun 29, 2009)

It would probably not be as bad if he hadn't... just died. The least we could do as human beings is show a little fucking respect. You can laugh about it later.


----------



## Alexi (Jun 29, 2009)

Humour makes for great therapy when someone has died.


----------



## Dinru (Jun 29, 2009)

Also, most people honestly don't want people to be all sad when they die. I'd think if I were a celebrity, I'd want people to be laughing and cracking jokes about me. I mean I understand the whole 'too soon' thing but. Still.

Also, what madness is this. Someone has a functioning Death Note, I'm starting to think. _That's the only thing it could be_. The *only*.


----------



## Diz (Jun 29, 2009)

That and they are total jerk wads, too, killing Billy Mays...


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like someone else is gonna go soon.

....Damn. 2009 fucking sucks.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Jun 29, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> Looks like someone else is gonna go soon.
> 
> ....Damn. 2009 fucking sucks.


i wonder if anyone will make a bad joke up related to cronkite's address to america about the vietnam war back in 1968. i was about to, but i couldn't make it... make sense... so i gave up.


----------



## Diz (Jun 29, 2009)

Hehe, Another one down...http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=417697&GT1=28103

Comic Fred Travalena

And Mays likely died of a heart attack http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31613908/ns/us_news-life/?GT1=43001


----------



## Dewgong (Jun 30, 2009)

if i joke about someone after they died...

it means i respect/ed them.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 30, 2009)

okay i never said you _can't_ joke about them. it's just ridiculous that it starts so fast.

i'm not exactly the perfect upholder of modern morals but that just seems stupid to me.


----------



## Jolteon (Jun 30, 2009)

Who is going to sell me things now? Vince Offer? Pssshhaah.


----------



## Zuu (Jun 30, 2009)

no he's too busy beating prostitutes


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 30, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> Okay... and so everyone in the United States doesn't have to think it's the first day. What's your argument, exactly? o_O


He said 'not for us Americans!' when the general consensus is that it /is/ actually the first day for Americans. Durrrr?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 1, 2009)

No one can sell Oxi Clean like Billy Mays. I'm going to miss him and his extremely loud voice. :sad:

Billy doing what he does best.


----------

